# Review of BSM vs ISM



## E2ferguson (8 mo ago)

Hi all 

We will be moving to Manila next year and are trying to decide between BSM or ISM. We are happy with either a British or American curriculum, we are looking for more information and reviews on the overall school experience of both the student and parents communities. 

Most reviews I've seen are outdated from 2012 and earlier. Any thoughts on either of these schools from more recent times would be so very much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum E2ferguson, not too many Expats move and work from here along with their children so this might be a difficult question for anyone to answer. I'm sure you've already scanned the internet but here are some links.

Fountain International Schools

10 best schools and data base

Listing of International schools

Have you tried asking your contacts in the Philippines because you'll have to work out the working or SRRV visas and family visas and so they must have much more information on what it takes to live here as a foreign family, most Expats live off of their pensions and only a few like yourself would get a lucrative job or career working from a 3rd world country which is very hard to do so Congratulations! and what an experience it'll be for your family. 

I hope that you hear from others but if not your best bet is for someone from your company to share their experiences.


----------

